# Back from MAC update training, going to be a broke summer



## MizMac (Apr 13, 2005)

All of these collections are super HOT!!!  I'm am awestruck by all the goodies!!  This years Nordies aniversary is going to be the best one ever!  The brush belts/palettes/Iridescent pressed powders are all going to have tweed/herringbone/or Pinstripe packaging.  Even 4 new lipglasses with a checkered pattern on the plastic container.  There will also be 2 different brush bags  One will have the 129,219,239,266,&316SE brushes.  The other will have the 168,190,194,252, and 212SE brushes.  Also the 6eyes will have 4 new shades in each, with one of them each being Veluxe Pearls
I'm on the fence on 2 of the new perfumes, but the Hue perfume comming out with the C-Squeeze is fab!!  going to totally buy a few of those!!  I also like the new LipGelee's.  They are nice and silky, kinda like the pro gloss.  I love the Pearlizer powders from Belle Azure, they are going to be great highlighters and also to be added to shadows for more shimmer.  The bronzing sticks are sooooo much nicer than the old coloring sticks.   They are really sexy bronzy colors.For the shadows they are bringing back goldbit, but all the other shadows from this collection are Veluxe Pearls!!  D'Bohemia is really nice too.  I'm in love with the Coco and Deckchair Pigments, I like Provenece, but it kinda reminds me of naked pigment, but a bit more of a buttermilk color.    Coco I'm buying backups of, it's a really lovely frosted taupe shade, Deckchair is a peachy color with gold pearl......Kinda reminds me of Stila Kitten.  Well I hope this helps you out!!!


----------



## Alison (Apr 13, 2005)




----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow! I guess I better start saving lol! Thanks for the update, I'm even more excited now.


----------



## MizMac (Apr 13, 2005)

I know, I really want to buy the travel brush set's since I go on Vacation for a week after the Ani sale!!    I'm hoping I have enough to go with all the $$  I"m going to be spending!!


----------



## kristyn (Apr 13, 2005)

Oh my God!!!!  Ahh, I need to start saving now!  This all sounds so wonderful.


----------



## jennhle (Apr 13, 2005)

so for nordy's anniversary sale...there's going to be a printed BRUSH BELT? like the ones the MUA wear at the store?!?!? please tell me i understand it correctly. i'm too excited!!!!


----------



## Lisa182 (Apr 13, 2005)

I am going to be soooo broke!!  This stuff sounds great, I can't wait.


----------



## Lolita (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm kind of excited about the new mini brush set with the 168, 190, 194, 252 and 212! the packaging sounds.... interesting. 

How many eyesX6 palettes will there be? warm and cool like last year?

Thanks for solving the mystery of what was in those little pots for belle azure. are these "pearlizing powders" loose or pressed?

lastly, thanks so much for giving us a color description of the pigments!


----------



## leppy (Apr 13, 2005)

*explodes*


----------



## Belladonnastrap (Apr 13, 2005)

Shh.

Do you hear that?

A scream so ear splitting and almost hearbreaking?



That would be my WALLET. *faints*


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Back from MAC update training, going to be a broke summe*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizMac* 
_Pinstripe packaging.....with a checkered pattern on the plastic container.  There will also be 2 different brush bags....._

 
Pinstripes & Checkers!! Gotta have it!!!!






Ooh, what patterns are the brush bags going to have?

Do I need any of those pigments?

When is the Ani. sale, anyway? Will all of this stuff be out when I go to the Beaux event on the 22nd?


----------



## Sanne (Apr 13, 2005)

what colors do the new pigments have?


----------



## solardame (Apr 13, 2005)

I was planning on getting all five e/s, since my "goldbit" is full, I use it lightly, I'll pick something else out.. I don't feel right about having two of the same when there are other colors I want to try. Thank you!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 13, 2005)

* passes out from all the dancing and hollering*


----------



## clairewear (Apr 13, 2005)

What's the release date?


----------



## macmomma (Apr 13, 2005)

*Anyone know if we get them in Canada.....*

they all sound so awesome...but can we get them in Canada(sorry something is wrong with my punctuation keys).


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 13, 2005)

omg Im so excited....Im gonna be sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo broke................


----------



## sheryl (Apr 13, 2005)

It all sounds so wonderful!!!!!  I want it now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  LOL


----------



## FemmeNoir (Apr 13, 2005)

Are there new cream blushes in D'Bohemia? I heard that somewhere.

I can't wait!


----------



## jennhle (Apr 14, 2005)

nordstrom's annual anniversary sale starts mid july!! =( i know this because i used to work there.  at least we all have time to save our $$$ for what sounds like a great line!


----------



## MizMac (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm sorry about the belt misprint, I was making a list of things I needed to buy!!  But there will be brushset bags and matching compacts with irr pwd.
I forgot my book at work since I was already stuck there a half hour later than I was supposed to.  But If I'm right the dates are D'Boho, shadesticks
lustreglass, and I think something else on May 5th.  June 2nd for Belle Azure, the bronze collection (name I can't think of thanks to allergy meds), and poss Gelee.  I'll post the correct names and dates tomarrow night or friday morning.  The cream blushes from D'Boho are perminant.  So is the Shade fluidline.  Sorry for any typo's since I can't focus on anything right now!!


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 14, 2005)

Thank you for the update!  I should probably start saving...  My credit card is going to be hurting next fall!


----------



## joey_zane (Apr 14, 2005)

New products sound fab (although I'm guessing I'll be waiting a while over here in the UK)...

Could someone tell me what Nordstrom is and what the relevence of the sale is?  I'm confused


----------



## user2 (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: Back from MAC update training, going to be a broke summe*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MizMac* 
_The other will have the 168,190,194,252, and 212SE brushes._

 
THATS the perfect brush set for me!!!! And it will be my first one! When will it be available???

I also have to have the Deckchair pigment!!!


----------



## Krystle (Apr 14, 2005)

OMG....it totally helps ME out, but not my bank account or my relationship with DH  

When do all of these fun things come out?  I am getting a makeover for an event May 11...could that be the beginning?


----------



## MizMac (Apr 15, 2005)

Okay here are the Dates

MAY 5th
D'Bohemia
Points of Hue
(shadesticks and PP)
Lustreglass extentions

May 19th
Creations
Violetrix is le
Turquative is not

JUNE 2nd
Belle Azure
Sunshrine
Lady Sol
Lipgelee (2nd for nordies and MAC stores, 30th for others)

JULY 7th
C-Squeeze

JULY 15th
Tailormade (Nordies Aniverary)

Here are the prospective dates, Sometimes these change so I will keep you guys posted.


----------



## user2 (Apr 15, 2005)

Does Tailormade include the Brush Sets?


----------



## MizMac (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes, that collection has the brush sets/Palettes/ irr pwds/ect.


----------



## user2 (Apr 15, 2005)

and that means that its nordies exclusive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## user2 (Apr 15, 2005)

and how much does a brush set cost regularly?


----------



## MizMac (Apr 15, 2005)

They are Nordies exc, but I'm going to try to find a way for our international crew to order them.  I'll keep everyone posted when I find out how.


----------



## leppy (Apr 15, 2005)

What is Lady Sol?

Also, are the lipgelees stains or another kind of gloss? I hope stains..


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 15, 2005)

yay- Belle Azure comes out on my birthday!!! :-D  BIRTHDAY MONEY= gone.


----------



## notevenjail (Apr 15, 2005)

Any idea what Violetrix is le and Turquative is not are? Are they the names of the new perfumes?

Thanks so much for posting - I keep a list of dates on my comp so this is really helpful.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 15, 2005)

Woah... 

But when is the release date for Prep & Prime?


----------



## martygreene (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *notevenjail* 
_Any idea what Violetrix is le and Turquative is not are? Are they the names of the new perfumes?

Thanks so much for posting - I keep a list of dates on my comp so this is really helpful._

 
Violetrix and Turquative are the names of the two new "creations" perfumes. One is Limited Edition (violetrix) and one is permanent (turquative).


----------



## notevenjail (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *notevenjail* 
Any idea what Violetrix is le and Turquative is not are? Are they the names of the new perfumes?

Thanks so much for posting - I keep a list of dates on my comp so this is really helpful.

 
Violetrix and Turquative are the names of the two new "creations" perfumes. One is Limited Edition (violetrix) and one is permanent (turquative)._

 
Thankees. There was me thinking that "is le" and "is not" were some foreign phrases - d'oh!  :roll: ...must remember english language.


----------



## MizMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Pretty Kitty, All we have been told is that it's been pushed back.  The soft sac's have been pushed back as well


----------



## jennhle (Apr 16, 2005)

so the brush belt during the anniversary sale was a misprint? =(


----------



## Lolita (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *notevenjail* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *notevenjail* 
Any idea what Violetrix is le and Turquative is not are? Are they the names of the new perfumes?

Thanks so much for posting - I keep a list of dates on my comp so this is really helpful.

 
Violetrix and Turquative are the names of the two new "creations" perfumes. One is Limited Edition (violetrix) and one is permanent (turquative).

 
Thankees. There was me thinking that "is le" and "is not" were some foreign phrases - d'oh!  :roll: ...must remember english language._

 
hahah I thought the exact same thing but was too embarassed to ask  I thought "Violetrix is le" and "Turquative is not" was like "tempt me..." and "tease me..."


----------



## FemmeNoir (Apr 16, 2005)

OMG I'm going to be so broke!

Any ideas on Lady Sol and C-Squeeze are?

I'm so excited!


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 16, 2005)

Heh, this is gonna be my 1st post lol, sorry for it being a question. here in Mexico there's a Store called "El Palacio de Hierro" that has got some of nordies exclusives over the last 2 years (like the face sparkle palette) but some not (like the printout sets) so... do you think we might also get this july's nordies exlusives? (I SO WANT THE PALETTES & BRUSH SETS!!!!) 

TIA!


----------



## user2 (Apr 16, 2005)

were the printout sets nordies exclusives?
Hmm I'm wondering why I#ve seen them over here in Berlin....:?


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_were the printout sets nordies exclusives?
Hmm I'm wondering why I#ve seen them over here in Berlin....:?_

 
Supposedly they were. see:
http://specktra.net/2004_printout.php

but I believe they were also sold in MAC counters outside the US
=)


----------



## Lolita (Apr 16, 2005)

Printout was also available in Canada at The Bay stores, hopefully that will also be the case for Tailormade


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 16, 2005)

thanks for the information.


----------



## FemmeNoir (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_were the printout sets nordies exclusives?
Hmm I'm wondering why I#ve seen them over here in Berlin....:?_

 

Mac stores in Japan had the printout palettes last July, when they were at Nordies.


----------



## amazonna (Apr 17, 2005)

The tailormade packaging sounds cute.  I'm a sucker for palettes.


----------



## banana (Apr 17, 2005)

Is there a parrot lookalike being released this summer?  I keep missing out on this colour whenever they release it.  They should rename it: "polkaroo".

The blue colour from belle azure looks hot.  If it's a veluxe pearl I will probably get it.


----------

